# Help ID these plants please...



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I've had the last three for a while. The first one came to me as a tiny plant that Bert had sent to me along with the Anubias. It's growing slow but it's very beautiful and I love it.

1. 









2. 









3. 









4. 









Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

1. Hottonia Palustirs
2.Polygonum Kawagoneum?
3. Ludwigia Repens
4. I just can't place this one. I know I've seen this.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you very much, Drinda. Appreciate your help in clearing this up.

I think that you sent the Polygonum Kawagoneum to me along with the variegated Hygro, if I'm right.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I may have. I know I have sent you plants. Sorry about the Poly. Kawagoneum. I'm sure I probably sold it as Poly. Sao Paulo. I just recently found out that is was not Sao Paulo. The experts here helped me out. I just got some true Sao Paulo. It's much more "pink" like alternanthera Rineckii, and has larger leaves. I'm not sure that I don't like the Poly. Kawagoneum better. I need to get a stand so that I can compare the two.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1. _Hottonia palustris_
2. _Polygonum sp_. 'Kawagoeanum'
3. _Ludwigia repens_ x _arcuata_
4. _Ceratopteris thalictroides_


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Drinda*: Thank you and don't apologize. For a beginner like me, it's just the look of the plant that appealed to me at the time and I love the plant.

*Cavan*: Thank you for your completing the list. Much appreciated. Are you going to the Houston Plantfest?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm going to try, but I've really got my hands full for now.


----------

